# Have you seen one like this?



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

For Christmas I got a really cool vintage drain snake for my vintage display collection. Just wondering if anyone has seen one like this, or if you know of the brand name thanks. I checked eBay, and google, but no luck. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

wow i love that


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to guess an old electric eel. It's purely a guess, but the model C and S are current eel models.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bad ass man. Go on the ridgid forum and ask Rod Man. He's Marvin from AJ Coleman. He'll know better then anyone what it is.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting...just checked the patent number and something else popped up.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Interesting...just checked the patent number and something else popped up.


Really what's that?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

some machine to make springs


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> some machine to make springs


I saw that. Someone named King. So far I'm thinking 1920's


----------



## wrenched (May 15, 2011)

That looks cool! 

I vote early '40s - the War Production Board might have led to "U.S. Goverment priority production" stuff

It does say "equipped with Kings die steel spring cable," so likely that's why there's the patent number(issued 1930) for a spring making machine. 

Crazy how hard it is to find history like this on the Internet. 

Post if you find out more about it!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

That's really cool. Can you post more pics from your vintage collection?


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That's really cool. Can you post more pics from your vintage collection?


My collection is just getting started. So far I have nice vintage Little Giant vise grip and a sweet vintage single shot 22. squirrel rifle. The drain snake was a sweet find. Oh and this sweet vintage faucet soap holder.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the soap holder. 
And I guess 1940's


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

ianclapham said:


> I love the soap holder. And I guess 1940's[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I think so


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

This is my vintage Little Giant Vise


----------

